# Minor procedure with identified risk factors



## cdcpc (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm trying to find out how to tell when a minor procedure is classified under the table of risk as a minor procedure with identified risk factors. 
Does the provider have to list the risk factors in the documentation in order to get credit for a minor procedure with identified risk factors?
How do I classify minor procedures as with or without ID risk factors?
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 4, 2008)

*Yes, MD must document risk factors*

Yes, the physician (or other provider) must identify the risk factors in order to "count them."   Only the physician can tell you whether the patient has other conditions that present an additional risk to the outcome of the current procedure. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## cdcpc (Nov 5, 2008)

FTessaBartels said:


> Yes, the physician (or other provider) must identify the risk factors in order to "count them."   Only the physician can tell you whether the patient has other conditions that present an additional risk to the outcome of the current procedure.
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M



Thanks


----------

